# Little bit of metal



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Had the boys putting this furnace and duct in a shop today ...

80 ft of spiral ...

Though I would post a pic of that


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

! 

looks weird!

like it tho


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

wait...

where is the return?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

That has to be fresh air. Where is the flue pipe?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

alberteh said:


> wait...
> 
> where is the return?


Just started today ... Return and filter rack installed tomorrow


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> That has to be fresh air. Where is the flue pipe?


Dam ... Job is in progress ... Got to save something for tommorw


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Dam ... Job is in progress ... Got to save something for tommorw


You don't seem like the kind of person to wait. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> You don't seem like the kind of person to wait. :laughing:


No don't like waiting ... I am getitdone type guy ... 2 days for 130 btu propane furnace and 80 ft of 18, 14, 10 & 8 " spiral duct ... I though that would be fast enough ..,

I will be working at one of the hotels tomorrow so I won't be able to stop by to take pictures ..

Got gaskets to change on a 700,000 btu boiler in the morning ... Also hot tub boiler to install a new limit on ... Then leak on return line ... Then relief valve on a storage tank .. Then off to repair a roof top furnace ...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> No don't like waiting ... I am getitdone type guy ... 2 days for 130 btu propane furnace and 80 ft of 18, 14, 10 & 8 " spiral duct ... I though that would be fast enough ..,
> 
> I will be working at one of the hotels tomorrow so I won't be able to stop by to take pictures ..
> 
> Got gaskets to change on a 700,000 btu boiler in the morning ... Also hot tub boiler to install a new limit on ... Then leak on return line ... Then relief valve on a storage tank .. Then off to repair a roof top furnace ...


Dam, save some work for the help.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Dam, save some work for the help.


That's just the spill over .. My guys are book for the next three months


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Neat! but since this in a shop, arnt ya suppose to have it 18" above the floor?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Neat! but since this in a shop, arnt ya suppose to have it 18" above the floor?


Technically ... It 3 ft from the point of ignition or burner .. Not the bottom of the appliance ..

This is sealed combustion furnace for one thing and the other thing is it's in another room


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> That's just the spill over .. My guys are book for the next three months


Dam that's busy


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

....


----------



## 778 Plumber (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn heated shop your spoiling your guy's ,,,,,,,,next thing they will want A.C.,,,, OH that's right your up north.....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Better get that thing up on some bricks.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Little more ... We did this one last year ... Just had to replace transformer ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GAN said:


> Damn heated shop your spoiling your guy's ,,,,,,,,next thing they will want A.C.,,,, OH that's right your up north.....


That was at a drilling shop ... They do mineral exploration


----------

